# We done



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Tired of being wet. Gonna take a break from the saltwater but sure had a good time


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Grea t eatin. Where were you? How long doe it take to catch that many


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

Aw man, that will sure make some fine dinner!!! Am jealous.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

hands are cramping up just looking at that cooler full!!!! great job, now get to work!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Way to geter done.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Jason said:


> hands are cramping up just looking at that cooler full!!!! great job, now get to work!


Shop-Vac


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

bfish said:


> Grea t eatin. Where were you? How long doe it take to catch that many


Steinhatchee mouth of Rocky Creek. They are plentiful but in patches. Bout 4 hours or so to get 4 person limit with 2 husbands and 2 wives.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

hyco said:


> Shop-Vac


Tell us more! Nice haul!


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

lastcast said:


> Tell us more! Nice haul!


Cut off dark shell with butter knife. Shop Vac the guts off then scrape off meat with spoon. Really as easy as that. Cheap harbor freight shop vac that gets used for nothing else. Don’t forget to wash it out when you get home


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

hyco said:


> Don’t forget to wash it out when you get home



Nahhhhh just let that joker sit in the shop....hahaha You should youtube a video of the steps....:thumbsup:


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Jason said:


> Nahhhhh just let that joker sit in the shop....hahaha You should youtube a video of the steps....:thumbsup:


Been there, done that.......it can get rough


----------

